# 1rst annual catfish gathering (TAPPAN LAKE) JULY 16TH



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i WILL be holding the 1rst ever catfish gathering on July 16th, this gathering is for ALL members of 4 of the major ohio internet groups. including but not limited to OHFISHING, OHIO GAMEFISHING, KATMASTERS AND THE BROTHERHOOD OF CATFISHERMEN (OHIO). this outing os open to anyone from OHIO and the surrounding states who wishes to attend. ALL participants will meet at the rest area on st rt 250 just past the dam at 4 pm for a small gathering to get to know everyone and a few cold drinks (pop of course)  and a covered dish type picnic and hot dogs and chit-chat session !! we will be holding a channel catfish only tournament from 6 pm to midnight for a $10 entry fee. registration for the OPEN catfish tournament will be from 5:30 pm to 6 pm, everyone may leave after paying their entry fee. this tournament is TAPPAN LAKE ONLY. rod & reel ONLY !! 5 fish limit total weight wins. also will hold a optional odd fish pot for a $1 entry fee. will pay 1rst and 2nd place and big fish from all entries received. this tournament is a chance for some of the BEST catfishermen in the state of ohio and surrounding areas to show off their talents and swap some tips and info on catfishing, MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN !!! boats and bankfishing are permitted !!! this gathering is a chance for ALL of us catfish guys to get together and get to know each other and have a great time !!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE !!! please post on here and let me know if you plan on trying to attend , so i know roughly how many anglers will be attending !! this tournament is also open to all members of the TUSCARAWAS COUNTY BANKFISHERMENS ASSOCIATION, who will be helping me run this tournament. also let me know if you are interested in the picnic before the fishing begins. the tournament is 100 % payback, no profit will be made by the TCBA. you can pick up ALL of your bait and fishing supplies at CRIPPLE CREEK BAIT AND TACKLE LOCATED ABOUT 2 MILES FROM THE DAM ON ST RT 250. bring your wives and kids for a GREAT time !! i may hold a kids division for the tourney if we have enough interested in it for a $ 5 entry fee paying 1rst and 2nd place only no big fish. kids 12 & under only, please let me know if you may have a child interested in fishing. CHANNEL CATS ONLY. same rules as the adult tourney. weigh ins will also be held at the rest area. 

Brian Huff (TCBA1987)  
TCBA PRESIDENT


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

3 Questions

How far is the rest area past the lake? Since the weigh in is at a rest area, will the fish be released? How far is Tappan from Dayton? I've never been but I'm finishing putting some rod holders on the boat today, may be something I'd like to do.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The rest area is located right at the edge of the lake within walking distance, it's a three hour drive from Springfield and your 27 min. from me, now that's pulling my boat so it may be less, but I also never get in a hurry and do the speed limit. There is tons of bank fishing areas and plenty of boat launching areas. We have seen some real nice Channels come out of Tappen over the years.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

it will be each anglers responsibility to keep their fish alive and release them if they choose to do so. i will not have holding tanks but i hope to see all fish fish that arent eaten released.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

maybe we could have a optional flathead pot for additional $5 if there is enough interest. my scale is only good to 50 lbs though. let me know if you are interested. :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

OKay thanks. I didnt know if they had to be alive when weighed & all that. Our boat doesnt have a very large live well, so if they rest area is close to the lake thats great. 

Next question, this is the one that might get me...... Is a 14 foot Tracker Pro Guide V w/ a 9.9 too small for Tappan?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Will the flats be hitting by that point, I thought they were in spawn? 

I've had my 141/2 foot out there with a 6 on it a few times, no problems other than took a bit of time to hit the bays I wanted. The guys at the local baitshop (I think it's called cripple creek?) are extremely helpful and have the coolest wall of fish pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

H2O -- No your boat is not too small. The lake is not that big really

Jackfish, the flatheads will hit year round. you just got to find them!  I know there have been lots of the caught lately, most are by jug guys that kill all the big ones of course, but there are quite a few being heard of even though some guys are saying that they can not be caught right now.



Brian, you did not tell me you were making this an annual thing  gotta let me know if you want help! I will be in for a Flathead pot I am sure, even though I don't know where to start for one  I will have Cloey that weekend, so I would gladly enter her in the kids part of it......she is only 3, but has proven she can catch fish better than some  don't tell Josh I said that :B haha


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> maybe we could have a optional flathead pot for additional $5 if there is enough interest. my scale is only good to 50 lbs though. let me know if you are interested. :B



If there is more than one fish turned in over 50 lbs, I will gladly run the fish down here to the shop and use our scale to settle any disputes


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

I''ll be there more than likely!
Tory


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll try and make it. Sounds like a good time and a good oportunity for everyone to do a little showing off. If you're inviting members from that many organizations I believe that there will be a sizeable pot of money for the taking! I would also be in for the flathead pot. Good luck to all members attending and I hope to see ya there!
Cameron


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a heads-up....I just got a visit from one of the MWCD guys. He wanted to know if we were hosting a Catfish tourney on Tappan on Saturday. I told him No, it was being hosted for members of 4 internet Catfishing websites. He said they'd heard that we were having a tourney with weigh-in and registration at the rest area and hadn't been granted a permit. I assured him the we were in no way involved with this event. I'd call John Grasselli at the MWCD office in Dover and see about getting a permit if I were you. Anytime money changes hands, either at registration or payout at weigh-in, in any tourney; Bass Catfish, Saugeye/Walleye, Crappie, etc., on MWCD property, you are supposed to have a permit. Hope you got it covered. I'd hate to see you guys get in a jam.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Jim.......There must not have been much of a problem though, cuz nobody showed up to say anything about it. Was a good time.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Hey rockbass,
Were some good fish caught? i got caught up at work  as usual and ended up not getting out until around 6. I opted to fish elsewhere with some surprising results in a couple nice flats. I actually invested $$ in this trip down there and ended up not being able to make it. Unbelievable.

JB


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad everything worked out. I was worried. Give us some fish reports on it.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

I fished down at the far bridge, going towards Deersville had a couple of bites but nothing would hook up. There was some nice fish turned in but mostly really small ones. Im sure TCBA will post the results.
Tory


----------

